# هل نحتاج الى منهجية لإدارة المشاريع؟



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*هل نحتاج إلى منهجية لإدارة المشاريع؟*



د. فيصل بن الفديع الشريف




تتزايد أعداد المشاريع التي لا تُنفذ في وقتها المحدد حيث تتحدث التقارير عن أن هناك نحو 50 في المائة من المشاريع متأخرة، بينما هناك 25 في المائة توقف تنفيذها لأسباب مختلفة. وبغض النظر عن اختلاف أرقام التقارير، فقد قطعت جهيزة قول كل خطيب عندما أشار خادم الحرمين الشريفين - حفظه الله - في إعلان الميزانية السابقة بوضوح عن الخلل في تنفيذ المشاريع وتعثرها. وتعثر المشاريع أمر أثبتته التقارير التي تصدر عن الجهات المعنية، ويراه المواطن في صورة مشاريع إما أنها لا تبدأ، أو تبدأ ولا تنتهي، وإن انتهت فإنها تتأخر كثيرا عن أوقاتها المطلوبة فيها. وسنحاول توضيح بعض الأمور المتعلقة بأسباب تعثر المشاريع ونناقشها بغية توجيه النظر إليها لعل في معالجتها دافعا لأن ننجز مشاريعنا في أوقاتها المحددة وفي حدود الميزانيات المحددة لها. 


المنهجية هي الطريقة التي يتم تحديدها بعناية واختبارها لضمان صلاحية تطبيقها. ومع أن هناك منهجيات معروفه تم تطبيقها بشكل واسع في أنحاء متعددة من العالم ومن أشهرها منهجية معهد إدارة المشاريع الأمريكي PMI، ومنهجية برنس2 البريطانية PRINCE2، إلا أن ذلك لا يعني التقيد بهذه المنهجيات أو غيرها من المنهجيات المعروفة، وربما يكون في تكوين لجنه تقوم بدراسة الوضع الحالي وتقديم الحل في اقتراح منهجية دقيقة موحدة يتم العمل بها لتنفيذ المشاريع حلا للتأثيرات السلبية التي تنشأ بسبب غياب المنهجية الموحدة التي تركز على استثمار الوقت في إجراءات المشاريع وطرحها وتنفيذها، وتحديد المسؤوليات لجميع الأطراف حتى نتمكن من إنجاز المشاريع التي نريدها في الوقت الذي نرغب، وبالميزانية المقررة لها، وبجودة تتوافق مع شروط العقد، بدلا من أن تقوم كل إدارة أو جهة إدارية على حدة بتحديد الإجراءات والمنهجيات الخاصة بها. 



المؤتمر الثالث لإدارة المشاريع الذي نظمته الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين هذا العام نادى بتطبيق منهجيات واضحة في إدارة المشاريع وتأهيل العاملين في مجال المشاريع على تطبيقها، ومع أن الأمر ليس معقداً بالدرجة التي تبرر تأخره، إلا أن تشتت المسؤولية فيما يتعلق بمن عليه واجب إصدار هذه المنهجية والإلزام بتطبيقها من أعلى المستويات الإدارية، ربما هو السبب في تأخرها. فكل جهة تلقي باللوم على الأخرى، وكل جهة إدارية أصبح لديها إدارة مشاريع تشرف على مشاريعها بطريقتها الخاصة في حدود الأنظمة العامة التي لم تنجح فيما يظهر في إنجاز المشاريع بالمستويات المطلوبة من الناحية الزمنية والمالية وحتى فيما يتعلق بجودة التنفيذ. وعلى هذا الأساس، فإن إقرار منهجية واضحة ومدروسة ومعلنة لإدارة المشاريع يحتاج فقط إلى قرار فاعل يعتمد إصدار المنهجية المناسبة واعتمادها ليتم تطبيقها على المشاريع العامة، مع دعم تأهيل العاملين على المشاريع بما يضمن التطبيق الفعلي والدقيق لهذه المنهجية. وتعتبر وزارة المالية الجهة المؤهلة في الوقت الحاضر لإصدار هذه المنهجية والإلزام بتنفيذها، وذلك باعتبارها الجهة التي تناقش إقرار المشاريع مع الجهات المختلفة وتوافق على ميزانياتها وترتبط على مبالغها. وقد سبق لها أن أصدرت عقد الأشغال العامة وتعيد النظر في هذا العقد بناء على قرار مجلس الوزراء الذي وجه بهذا الإجراء. وأصدرت بناء على ذلك مسودة أو مشروع نموذج عقد الإنشاءات العامة، الذي لم يصدر بشكل نهائي حتى الآن. وربما تستعين الوزارة بالإدارات المميزة في إنجاز مشاريعها أو الجهات المهتمة بهذا الشأن، وربما أشير هنا إلى الإدارة العامة للأشغال العسكرية وشعبة إدارة المشاريع في الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين ومعهد الإدارة العامة.






مقال نُشر في جريدة الاقتصادية ، العدد 6620 الذي صدر يوم السبت 26 نوفمبر 2011 الموافق 1 محرم 1433 . رابط المقال:


http://www.aleqt.com/2011/11/26/article_601535.html


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بما أن الدولة وكلت أرامكو بتنفيذ عدة مشاريع ضخمة في البلد ، لماذا لا توكلها بإنشاء و تطوير جهة مسؤولة عن إدارة المشاريع على مستوى المملكة و تصبح هي التي تتولى ذلك بدلا من التكليف المتكرر لأرامكو ؟

و إن كان في الأمر حكمة ، فلتكن أرامكو هي التي تتولى إدارة كافة المشاريع الكبرى و تصبح هي الذراع المستقل للدولة لإدارة المشاريع و متابعتها ماليا و فنيا و إداريا و من جميع النواحي و بكامل الصلاحيات .


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (27 نوفمبر 2011)

اقتراحك الاول - أخي ابو بدر - جميل للغاية ، ولكن اقتراحك الثاني يعيدنا الى نقطة البداية. فبدلا من الاستعانة بشكة متخصصة في مجال التنقيب عن البترول واستخراجه وتسويقه وبيعه في ادارة المشاريع، فإن الاولى ان تقوم هذه الشركة بما لديها من امكانيات ضخمة وقدرات تفوق اغلب الجهات الحكومية وامكانيات بشرية عالية جدا بالمساعدة في إنشاء وتطوير جهة مسؤلة عن ادارة المشاريع على مستوى الممكلة كما ذكرت. هذا الاجراء ربما ينتج عنه جهة قادرة على الاشراف بشكل مباشر ودقيق على مشاريع القطاع العام. أما الاقتراح الثاني ،، فإن ما نشكو منه هو الترهل ، والترهل لا يتوافق مع التخصص ،، أرامكو شركة نفطية ولها اهداف محددة، قد تكون كثرة مشاريعها وضخامتها والنظام الذي تسير عليه قد منحها القدرة على تنفيذ المشاريع كما ينبغي، لكن تكليفها بعمل ليس في مجالها امر غير مستحب. الافضل ان نعود الى الاقتراح الاول ونجعل ارامكو تساعد في انشاء جهاز متخصص بالمشاريع على اساس منهجية واضحة وقابلة للتطبيق.
تحياتي لك اخي ابو بدر، وللجميع التحية والتقدير.


----------



## REFAAT GRIDA (29 نوفمبر 2011)

فعلا الافضل هو السعي لإنشاء العديد من الشركات المتخصصة في ادارة المشاريع لأن هذا المجال له مستقبل واعد إن شاء الله ... وشكرا


----------



## duosrl (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*الافضل هو السعي لإنشاء العديد من الشركات المتخصصة في ادارة المشاريع*


----------



## رمزة الزبير (29 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي فيصل ... بارك الله بك على هذا الموضوع الهام والذي أعتبره لا يخص السعودية بل نحن أيضا في ليبيا نعاني منه ... لذا أتمنى أن يكون النقاش عاماً ... التأخر في المشاريع والأعمال الإضافية وكذلك توقف المشاريع موجود حتى في الدول الكبري ... سبق لي أن قمت بتنزيل بعض الملفات منها ملف 
CP0061AEGuide1.pdf

على الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=197691
في الصفحة رقم 6 من الملف المذكور يبين بعض النسب للمشاكل بالمشاريع الحكومية...

عموماً يمكن تحليل أسباب تعطل المشاريع في الأسباب الآتية:
1- ضعف المقاول.
2- عدم وضوح ودقة مجال عمل المشروع.
3-عدم إستقرار إدارة رب العمل وتغيير سياسته وفي بعض الأحيان يتم زيادة وتقليص مجال المشروع نتيجة عدم وجود إسترايتجية محددة للمالك.
4-عدم كفاءة طاقم الإشراق للمالك.
5-البيروقراطية وطول سلسلة الإجراءات الإدارية المتعلقة بالمشاريع.
6- عدم دفع مستخلصات المقاول في حينها..
وهناك أسباب أخرى.

نظراً لأهمية الموضوع أرجو منك أخي فيصل التوسع في النقاش بخصوص منهجية لإدارة المشاريع.


----------



## م.عبدالمنعم (29 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحباً أخي د. فيصل بن الفديع الشريف
ومرحباُ بالجميع

ربما , الخلل يكون في التعاقدات مع مثل هذه الشركات , فهل يوجد لوائح معينة لقبول عطاءات الشركات في مثل هذه المشاريع , مثل الخبرة ورأس مال الشركة , و العمالة , إن وجدت هذه الاشياء في الشركات المقاولة , يجب انت تكون هناك إدارة قوية تراقب العمل من الشركات الاستشارية

ويجب الآن دارسة أسباب تأخر العمل , وان يقوم مالك هذه المشاريع بعقد إجتاعات دورية مع إدارة الشركات المقاولة والشركات الاستشارية للبحث عن اسباب التأخر , وطرق إيجاد حلولها 

اما بالنسبة للتعاقدات الجديدة يجب ان يكون العطاء ملزماً بوقت التنفيذ , أو تكون عليه غرامات كبيرة , وإنذارات بعدم حصول مثل هذه الشركات على اعمال أخرى.

وأيضاً مساعدة الشركات في إيجاد الحلول المناسبة التي من شأنها ان تنجز الاعمال في وقتها , ولا يجب عليهم التسريع في الانجاز , لانه قد يشكل إشكالات في المنشأة أو المشروع المنفذ في وقت لاحق


هذه بعض الملفات لطرق إعداد خطة عمل , وكيفية إدارة مشروع بسيط من أعدادي:

كيفية إعداد خطة عمل
http://www.2shared.com/file/_iAXkAvI/___.html

كيف تدير مشروع بسيط

http://www.2shared.com/file/scu2NOMj/___.html

شكراً

عبدالمنعم الونيسي
مهندس إدارة مشاريع
طرابلس- ليبيا
[email protected]


----------



## بركة زمزم (29 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ الفاضل د. فيصل بن الفديع الشريف
لقد تطرقتم إلى موضوع غاية في الأهمية ، ألا وهو تأخر المشاريع وتعثرها إلى الحد الذي يؤدي إلى توقف نسبة عالية منها , وطرحكم بأن تتولى وزارة المالية مسؤولية وضع منهجية واضحة ومدروسة ومعلنة لإدارة المشاريع هو طرح في جيد جداً ولكن البطء الشديد في أداء الوزارة والذي يمكن ملاحظته في إصدار واعتماد نموذج عقد الأشغال الجديد , فعلى الرغم من صدور نظام المنافسات والمشتريات الحكومية بتاريخ 4/9/1427 هـ أي منذ مايزيد على خمس سنوات إلا أنه للآن يتم استخدام عقد الأشغال القديم الصادر بتاريخ 13/6/1408 هـ , ولذلك فالاعتماد على وزارة المالية لإصدار مثل هذه المنهجية المطلوبة بشكل عاجل يتطلب صبرا جميلا. والأقتراح الأول الذي أشار إليه الأخ بدر هو اقتراح جيد , وإلى أن يتم وضع المنهجية المطلوبة أيا كانت الجهة التي ستضعها وكيفية العمل بها وتفعيلها فإنه يجب إعادة النظر في الأنظمة الموضوعة والتي تنظم أعمال قطاع التشييد و ممارسة عمليات البناء والإنشاءات في المملكة ومنها نظام تصنيف المقاولين , ومنح التراخيص وتسجيل شركات المقاولات , كما يجب على جميع الوزارات والهيئات الحكومية المنوط بها طرح المشاريع تطبيق نظام المنافسات والمشتريات تطبيق دقيق وطرح المشاريع مستوفاة كافة المواصفات والكميات والشروط والتدقيق في الترسية والتأكد من مطابقة المقاول صاحب أقل سعر للشروط والمواصفات , بالإضافة إلى قيام هذه الجهات بدراسة مستفيضة لأسباب تعثر المشاريع لديها فهي الأقدر على معالجة هذه الأسباب ووضع الحلول المناسبة لها.


----------



## mism (29 نوفمبر 2011)

عقد المقاولة ليس هو الشئن الوحيد الذي يعول علية في ادارة المشاريع رغم كونة جزئية هامة ولكن توجد اشياء اخري هامة وانا اقوم الان بدراسة الموضوع في كلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية لاهميتة القصوي رغم ان خبرتي العملية تجاوزت العشرون عاما


----------



## PROJECTS ENGINEER (29 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتأكيد ، نحتاج المنهجية في إدارة المشاريع وذلك بالإستفادة من الممارسات المقننة best practices لجهات مثل المعهد الأمريكي pmi او غيره ، وفي نظري اننا نحتاج هذة المنهجية في مرحلة دراسة وتخطيط المشاريع اكثر بكثير من مراحل التنفيذ والإشراف ؛ نجد الكثير - المالك والمقاول على حد سواء - يدركون سؤء التخطيط في مراحل متأخرة من المشروع، عندما يواجهون : تأخر في التنفيذ " لا نلوم عليه المقاول بمفرده" ، جودة متدنية ، اخطاء فنية ..... وقد يكون هناك عجز في الميزانية المرصودة .. الخ . السؤال الذي يتردد ، لماذا نجد المشاكل " دائما" في المشاريع الحكومية ولكننا لانجدها بنفس الحجم في مشاريع أرامكوا او سابك او غيرها من كبريات الشركات؟ الجواب في نظري لأن تلك الشركات لديها :
1- تطبيق منهجية pmi مع :
2- الإيمان بتطبيق التخطيط والجودة إلي حد جيد جدا 
3-الية صرف واضحة 
4- قاعدة يبانات للدروس المستفادة من الأخطاء
زبدة الكلام مع المعذرة على الصراحة المرة : بعض -اصحاب المصلحة- في المشاريع الحكومية بالذات لا يؤمننون بتطبيق التخطيط والجودة ، ممتازين بس يسوون جدول -نصفه غلط -وعنده ميزانية "زي مشاريع السنة الماضية" ! بس ادبيات و هياط وتنضير لايسمن ولا يغني من جوع ! وفي الأخير يجلد في المقاول 
انا اقول هذا الكلام وقد رأيت ذلك "بأم عيني" قبل ان اعمل في ارامكوا .​


----------



## PROJECTS ENGINEER (29 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتأكيد ، نحتاج المنهجية في إدارة المشاريع وذلك بالإستفادة من الممارسات المقننة best practices لجهات مثل المعهد الأمريكي pmi او غيره ، وفي نظري اننا نحتاج هذة المنهجية في مرحلة دراسة وتخطيط المشاريع اكثر بكثير من مراحل التنفيذ والإشراف ؛ نجد الكثير - المالك والمقاول على حد سواء - يدركون سؤء التخطيط في مراحل متأخرة من المشروع، عندما يواجهون : تأخر في التنفيذ " لا نلوم عليه المقاول بمفرده" ، جودة متدنية ، اخطاء فنية ..... وقد يكون هناك عجز في الميزانية المرصودة .. الخ . السؤال الذي يتردد ، لماذا نجد المشاكل " دائما" في المشاريع الحكومية ولكننا لانجدها بنفس الحجم في مشاريع أرامكوا او سابك او غيرها من كبريات الشركات؟ الجواب في نظري لأن تلك الشركات لديها :
1- تطبيق منهجية pmi مع :
2- الإيمان بتطبيق التخطيط والجودة إلي حد جيد جدا 
3-الية صرف واضحة 
4- قاعدة يبانات للدروس المستفادة من الأخطاء
زبدة الكلام مع المعذرة على الصراحة المرة : بعض -اصحاب المصلحة- في المشاريع الحكومية بالذات لا يؤمننون بتطبيق التخطيط والجودة ، ممتازين بس يسوون جدول -نصفه غلط -وعنده ميزانية "زي مشاريع السنة الماضية" ! بس ادبيات و هياط وتنضير لايسمن ولا يغني من جوع ! وفي الأخير يجلد في المقاول 
انا اقول هذا الكلام وقد رأيت ذلك "بأم عيني" قبل ان اعمل في ارامكوا .​


----------



## محمد ف السيد (30 نوفمبر 2011)

د.فيصل 
تحية طيبة لك خاصة ولكل الزملاء الذين قاموا بالرد و المتابعة ،
وارجو ان تسمحوا لى بأن ابدى وجهة نظرى ، حيث ان موضوع منهجية ادارة المشاريع موضوع كبير و عميق فى جميع الجوانب ، ونحتاج الى جهد كبير جدا لتوصيل رسالة ثقافة " كيفية ادارة المشاريع " بدأ من الفكرة و التخطيط و التنفيذ و المراقبة/ التحكم و الانتهاء منها ، لقد نجح الغرب عندما بداوا بزراعة فكرة التنظيم فى جميع نواحى الحياة حتى امكنهم تنظيم ادارة المشاريع .
ولكن نحن فى مجتمعنا العربى ثقافة النظام و التنظيم والادارة محدودة . 
ولو بدأت الفكرة فى المنزل ثم فى المدرسة ، سوف هناك جيل يمكنه بكل سهولة ادارة اى مشروع بدا من حياته ،،، حتى عمله ويكون له التاثير الايجابى على مجتمعه ثم على العالم المحيط ,
ولكن فكرة ادارة المشاريع فى الجهات الحكومية و الحياة العامة اجد انها سوف تاخذ جهد كبير لتطبيقها حيث ثقافة الاشخاص بدأت على روتين و استمر هذا الروتين مع الاجيال حتى يومنا هذا فكيف تغير عادة الاشخاص التى تعودوا عليها ( المقاول - الموظف - المديرين -.... ) .
ارجو ان تفكروا معى ان البداية لابد ان تكون من الصغر حتى يكون هناك اجيال قادرة على التفكير و التطوير و التنظيم وتكون لها منهجية الخاصة بها لادارة اى مشروع مهما كان .. 
و هذه مجرد وجه نظر وشكرا


----------



## Hisham Al Doy (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*أخي فيصل ... بارك الله بك على هذا الموضوع الهام*


----------



## amal adam (30 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 

بصراحه كلام جميل جدا و موضوع فعلا محتاج ان ناس كتير تطلع عليه و تعرفوا و بالاخص الناس اللى فى المناصب القياديه علشان تقدر تدعمه و توفر البيئه المناسبه لتطبيق المنهجيات بشكل مريح و يتكيف مع بيئه العمل 

للاسف انا ياما بادرس الكورس و باحاول اشرح مفاهيم معينه باكتشف ان فى الحياه العمليه فعلا بيطبقوا عكسها و دا طبعا بيخلى مشاريع كتير تخسر او حتى تنتهى


----------



## yassin alnafi (30 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

نعم نحن بحاجة إلى منهجية لإدارة المشاريع , ومن الأفضل لنا كأمة عربية أن نستنبط منهجيتنا الخاصة لا أن نتبع - حرفياً - المناهج المتوفرة مثل منهجية PMI أو Prince - 2 .
منهجية إدارة المشاريع توفر لنا - نحن المهندسون - فهماً أفضل وأعمق لما تشكله الإدارة بمعناها الفعلي والحقيقي .
أنا أعمل حالياً في التدريب على إدارة المشاريع في نقابة المهندسين السوريين في مدينة دمشق , ومن خلال عملي لاحظت مايلي :
1 - يخلط الكثير من المهندسين ومنهم من يمتلك خبرة لمدة طويلة بين الجدول الزمني للمشروع وخطة إدارة المشروع وهم يعتقدون أن الجدول الزمني هو نفسه خطة إدارة المشروع .
2 - لا يتوفر لدى الكثيرين من المهندسين رؤية حقيقية لخطة إدارة المشروع من جميع جوانبها .
3 - هناك خمسة عشر خطة فرعية ( تقريباً ) تشكل في مجملها خطة إدارة المشروع ويمارس الكثير من مدراء المشاريع بعضاً منها ولكن ضمن مفهوم ضيق ( ربما ماتعودنا عليه ) .
4 - يفتقر العديد من مدراء المشاريع إلى مهارات هامة ( مثل الإتصال , المخاطر , ........إلخ ) .

يتبع بإذن الله 
محمد ياسين سليم النفي 
مهندس مدني 
محترف إدارة المشاريع - PMP​


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (30 نوفمبر 2011)

أشكركم جميعاً على تفاعلكم ،، مداخلاتكم قيمة والافكار التي بها جديرة بالاحترام ،، وقد استفدت منها جميعا. أختلف مع بعض الزملاء فيما يخص تعقيد المنهجية وان البدايات لا بد ان تشمل جميع المناحي. ما لا يدرك كلة لا يترك جله. المحاولات واجبة والامر يسير ،، التجارب التي تم تطبيقها في المشاريع التي تدار بواسطة القطاع الخاص اثبتت نجاحات باهره، والامكانية لنفس النجاحات متوفره في مشاريع القطاع العام لو ان هناك توجها صحيحا لها. الموضوع يحتاج الى قرارات سياسية على مستوى عال والازام بالتطبيق. هناك من يستفيد من تشتت المسئوليه ، وهناك بالتأكيد من يعاني منه.
لكم جميعا التحية والتقدير.


----------



## Alaa Shehata (1 ديسمبر 2011)

duosrl قال:


> أوافقك الرأي *الافضل هو السعي لإنشاء العديد من الشركات المتخصصة في ادارة المشاريع*[/quote] وأري ايضا أنه يجب أدراج ذلك فى العقود حتى يهتم بها المقاولون و اطقم الأشراف فيعود ذلك بالنفع على المشاريع من جهة الجوده و التكلفه و زمن انها ء المشاريع وبذلك تعظم الأستفاده.


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (3 ديسمبر 2011)

yassin alnafi قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :​
> 
> نعم نحن بحاجة إلى منهجية لإدارة المشاريع , ومن الأفضل لنا كأمة عربية أن نستنبط منهجيتنا الخاصة لا أن نتبع - حرفياً - المناهج المتوفرة مثل منهجية pmi أو prince - 2 .​


 
السلام عليكم

الأخ ياسين 
المنهجيات الغربية كالـ pmi و الـ prince2 و الـ ipma تعبر عن أفضل الممارسات التي طورت بناء على خبراتهم و دراساتهم و تطبيقاتهم .. فلماذا لا نستفيد منها و نبدأ من حيث انتهى الآخرون ؟
أنا معك لو أن البلد العربي الواحد ( السعودية في موضوعنا ) ينشئ هيئة أو منظمة تصيغ و تطور معيار لإدارة المشاريع بحيث يستفيد من المنهجيات العالمية سواء في أوروبا أو أمريكا الشمالية أو اليابان أو استراليا و يستفيد من الخبرات و التجارب المحلية كتجربة الشركات الكبرى و الوزارات الكبرى و البلديات في المدن الكبيرة بإشارف 
لكن هذا للأسف لم يتم ، و لذلك أصبح بعضنا يطالب بأسهل الحلول و هو أن تأتي بالمنهجيات العالمية و تطبقها


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 ديسمبر 2011)

للاسف نتحدى الزمن و الامكانات 
لنصل الى انجاز المشاريع بشكل مهني احترافي 
يلبي رغبات المالك و يوفي متطلبات الجودة و الوقت و التكلفة
لكننا نخفق كثيرا

الاسباب كثيرة جدا

و لكن لعلنا نتطرق الى المشترك منها في كافة المشاريع
و من اهمها تدخل عامل الكسب المادي بظلاله السوداء المبالغ فيها على العمل الهندسي
بدءا من التصاميم الهندسية للمشاريع
و مرورا بالمناقصات
ثم اثناء التنفيذ

مما يسبب افتراق واضح بين متطلبات الجودة و الوقت , , مع التقليل الشديد في التكلفة على حساب الجودة

و بما ان اي "سيستم " يحتاج له لضمير يراقبه مهما كان هذا النظام محكما
فاعتقد بان اهم سبب من اسباب تدهور نسب الانجاز في اي مشروع هو غياب وازع الضمير
لدى الكثير من اطراف العملية التنفيذية لاخراج مشروع ناجح

و النقطة الاهم التي اراها هامة فعلا
هي ضرورة ايجاد منهجية عربية لمنطقتنا في ادارة المشاريع
تتلمس امكاناتنا و بيئتنا و ثقافة العاملين في المجال
دون ان تغفل العمل على تطوير مستوانا الغير مرتفع

لي عودة للموضوع الاكثر من هام

و اتوجه بالشكر العميق لاخينا الكريم صاحب المشروع م فيصل
و ايضا الى كل من شارك برؤاه و افادنا في الموضوع

دمتم بكل خير


----------



## Ammar Al-Saket (26 ديسمبر 2011)

الأخوة الأكارم
هناك علوم طبيعية تتطور من خلال التحليل المختبري وغيره، وهناك علوم تطبيقية تتطور من خلال تراكم وتحليل التجارب الإنسانية. وهنا يحسن التذكير بأن علم الإدارة يقع تحت نوع العلوم التطبيقية التي تتطور من خلال تراكم وتحليل التجارب الإنسانية، على أن التجارب الإنسانية تتأثر بعاملين أساسيين الأول هو منظومة القيم التي توجه سلوك الأفراد ضمن أي مجتمع أو أمة، ومستوى التقدم التكنولوجي الذي يؤثر على الوسائل والأساليب والإجراءات الفنية. وعليه فإن أي منهجية إدارية لإدارة المشاريع ينبغي أن تراعي منظومة القيم الخاصة بنا كعرب/ومسلمين كإطار للمنهجية المقترحة من جهة، وينبغي أن تستفيد من الوسائل والأساليب والإجراءات الفنية لأمم أخرى سبقتنا في هذا المجال.
فيما يتعلق بالإطار المنهجي الإداري لمنظومة القيم الخاصة بنا كعرب/ومسلمين أنصح بقراءة كتاب (الإدارة بالقيم) للدكتور عبد المعطي عساف.


----------



## م ايمن الشامي (9 فبراير 2012)

*د: فيصل*

ا*شكرك دكتور فيصل المشاكل متكررة وقد ذكرها اغلب الاخوة المشاركين *​*بس اري ان هذا عدم وعي في تاهيل كل جهة ادارة المشاريع الخاصة بها*


----------



## fahd266 (3 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
معظم المشاريع عندنا في السعودية تشتغل بالبركة
لذا نرى مشاريع تفشل او تتوقف او تتأخر وذالك لأنهم لم يحسبوها صح او لم يقدر المخاطر والخسائر التي ممكن ان تواجههم في خلال فترة المشروع يعني (بالبركة او طقها والحقها) والصحيح انه عملنا كله ببركة الله ولكن لبد من دراسة المشروع وكيفية ادارته والآخلاص في العمل.
وهناك حلول كثيرة منها مكلف ومنها غير مكلف
1- تجمع لمدراء المشاريع في كل دولة والقيام بمنظمة لدراسة اسباب فشل ونجاح المشاريع في مناطق معينة والآعتراف من الدولة بهذة المنظمة والآخذ بها.
2- شركات متخصصة لإدارة المشاريع وياريت تكون تعمل بأخلاص وصدق للرقي بالمشاريع ومفهومها.
3- اخذ من الخبرات الآخرة وخاصة في الدول التي يكون فيها تشابة من نواحي كثيرة منها البيئة والمواد ووووو


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (3 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ،،،

باعتقادي الاسباب الرئيسية لتعثر المشاريع عندنا بالسعودية تتلخص فيما يلي :-

1- الاستعجال في طرح كميات كبيرة من المشاريع من الجهه بحكم تخصيص ميزانية كبيرة لها
دون النظر بجودة تنفيذ المشروع والتوفير بتكاليف المشروع. 

2- ضعف مكاتب التصميم للمشاريع وضعف ادارة التصاميم بالجهه لمراجعة واكتشاف الاخطاء فبل طرح المشروع.

3- حجم المشاريع التي ترسي على بعض المقاولين مما يترتب على ذلك صعوبة انجازها بالوقت المحدد لها.

4- مقاولين المتضامنين مع المقاولين المصنفين درجه اولى مثلا يكون المقاول المتضامن ذو امكانات ضعيفه.

5- ضعف جهاز الشراف للجهه المالكه بسبب ضعف الرواتب والحوافز والتدريب المستمر.

6- عدم الرجوع للمستخدم الفعلي للمشروع قبل البدء بالتصميم مما يترتب على ذلك اوامر تغيير اثناء التنفيذ.

7- البيرو قراطية والروتين الممل الحاصل بالادارات التي تدير المشاريع والمدراء الغير مؤهلين.


----------



## المهندس يـزيد (10 أبريل 2012)

يجب ان يكون هناك هيئة عليا مستقلة تعمل تحت مظلة الحكومه مهمتها تشريع وتنظيم عمل المشاريع ، قطاع المقاولات ، العقود والمهن والتوظيف .
لماذا لدينا هيئة اسثمار وهيئة اتصالات ولا يوجد هيئة للبناء والتشييد علي الرغم ان صناعة التشييد ضخمة جدا ولكن تفتقد للتنظيم والمهنية والاحترافية بكل اسف .


----------



## أسد الغابة (30 مايو 2012)

مشكور أخوي


----------



## nofal (2 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## tbuly (3 سبتمبر 2012)

أخي د. فيصل بن الفديع
نشكركم على الموضوع الهام


----------



## walaa22222 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم . اريد اقتراح بخصوص الجزء التطبيقى (العملى ) برسالة الماجستير الخاصه بى بعنوان (كيفية التحكم بتكلفة تشييد المشروعات السياحيه) وما يتوافر لدى عن مشاريع دراسة الحاله هو المقايسات لبنود الاعمال للمشاريع وايضا المستخلصات الختاميه لكل منهم .. فماذا افعل ؟!


----------



## ياسين عباس (8 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بك لطرحك هذا الموضوع.. فهو موضوع هام.


بالنسبة إلى PRINCE2 فهي هي إطار عمل قائم على العمليات التي تصف مجموعة مرنة من الضوابط التي يمكن للمنظمات أو الشركات استخدامها للمساعدة في التخطيط وإدارة والتحكم بمشاريعهم. وهي تصف وتوفر دورة حياة إدارة المشاريع بشكل عام، التي تصف كل خطوة يتعين القيام بها أثناء المراحل المختلفة في حياة المشروع. وتقدم منهجية واضحة وفعالة لمعرفة ما الذي سينتج من المشروع، و من الذي سيقوم بالعمل ومتى، وذلك خلال جميع مراحل المشروع.


وأود أن اضيف أن مؤسسة معهد إدارة المشروعات (PMI) لا تقدم منهجية (Methodology) لإدارة المشاريع، بل إن دليلها PMBOK® يُوثق مجموعة من المصطلحات القياسية والمعرفة والمبادئ التوجيهية لإدارة المشروع. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فهو يصف مدونة الأخلاقيات والسلوك المهني التي توصي كيف ينبغي أن يحكم سلوك وممارسات مديري المشاريع المحترفين.


أعتقد أن المنطقة بشكل عام يوجد فيها توجه شبه كامل لاعتماد مؤهل احترافي محدد في ادارة المشاريع وهو PMP من PMI وهو ما قد يحدث خللاً في عمليات إدارة المشاريع، لأن إدارة المشاريع ليست الوصف الشامل للأدوات والتقنيات والارشادات حول استخدامها، بل يجب أن يتعداها لمعرفة ما يجب القيام به للمشروع، بواسطة من ومتى، وأن نضمن مشاركة جميع الأطراف المعنية بالمشروع (ٍStakeholders) وخصوصاً الجهة المسؤولة عن المشروع أي الراعية له وضمان مشاركتها بالمشروع بشكل فعال وليس بضمان توفير الاعتماد المالي للمشروع فقط.


وأعتقد أن من أحد أهم التحديات التي تواجه نجاح مفهوم وثقافة إدارة المشاريع هو عدم تقبل الأساليب الأخرى في إدارة المشاريع مثل PRINCE2 أو IPMA أو APM وغيرها، أو حتى عدم معرفتها أو السماع عنها من الأساس.


لست بصدد نقد لهذا المؤهل، بل أحاول أن أشرح فكرة وهي أن كلاً من PRINCE2 وPMBOK لا تتنافسان لتكونا المعيار الأمثل في إدارة المشاريع. ولكن في الواقع يمكن اعتبارهم كأدوات مكملة والتي يمكن استخدامها على حد سواء لإنجاح المشاريع


وشكراً لكم


----------



## اسامةسمير (5 أبريل 2016)

شكرا


----------



## اسامةسمير (5 أبريل 2016)

شكرا


----------

